# Night Light Opinions



## TROP (Jul 24, 2011)

While hunting at night what type of light is everyone having luck with. What color lense , etc.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome TROP, there is a night hunting section, you might dig threw the treads and find what your looking for.


----------



## yotiehunter (Nov 29, 2011)

A lot of the guys up in NE are using red that I have been running with, but I really prefer green by laser genetics, you can really put out a beam of light and really narrow it down to see the whole critter...just an opinion....good luck and be safe...


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I like using a red light for night calling. Keeps my night vision good and makes the critters eyes really stand out.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Second the whole red lens. Really need to check out the night hunting forum though lot of good info and products out there being talked about.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

It was a red lens this guy died under.










The toughest part (but maybe the most ethical) is the range. The red light dims the power of the spot quite a bit. The eyes stand out hardcore, but the only downside is how tough it is to see the rest of the animal. A bright scope is important regardless of the color of light.


----------



## Chris S (Nov 7, 2011)

I've used all different colors and I'm going back to red.
I'm using a Streamlight Waypoint this year.


----------



## cory76044 (Mar 17, 2011)

LESS IS MORE, I use a low powered red light for yotes, you would be amazed how little light it takes to reflect those eyes , then I keep them in the halo until ready to shoot. I used to got out with the biggest brightest light i could find, add a red lens and scare averything off, i do add a dimmer to all my lights, pm me if you want a link to order one, not hard to add to light.


----------



## LsuHunter (Dec 1, 2011)

yotiehunter, I have been looking at the laser genetic lights for awhile. Have you found any drawbacks yet, besides the price...?


----------

